# Hoyt Pro Defiant



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## silasbowhunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks awesome I think!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

Really like the way it looks can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I think if you got a Defiant last season there is really no reason to get a 2017. The new target bow line is awesome though.


----------



## htmcsorley (Sep 10, 2016)

It looks like it's pretty much the same thing, did they just switch which cams they put on it or are those the same?


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

The short one looks very Invasion-like.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Boring releases this year


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Will the new riser do anything to help with the tuning issues they were having? Change grip locations or anything?


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Were they showing 340fps. On the Double XL? How are they doing that with an 8" BH and 35" ATA bow?


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok, I see it now "31-33" DL


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

Aluminum bows look sick!


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

markman said:


> Aluminum bows look sick!


If you squint real hard you can see the Defiant and Nitrum together to makeup the new riser. Seriously


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

I agree, a Nitrum and Defiant hybrid. Pretty cool, can't wait to see one in person draped in Ridge Reaper camo..

Is the Turbo faster than last year's model? I'm too lazy to look it up. :shade:


----------



## C_Money (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks freaking awesome


----------



## DriftlessArcher (Jul 21, 2015)

I heard it's the same cam just differant riser. So are they not going to offer the defiant series now just the pro defiant? Pretty weak if you ask me.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

DriftlessArcher said:


> I heard it's the same cam just differant riser. So are they not going to offer the defiant series now just the pro defiant? Pretty weak if you ask me.


The Defiant is still in Hoyt's lineup according to their website


----------



## antler addict (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow a new riser, It looks cool but not very innovative. Same exact "new" bow as last the last 4 years...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

antler addict said:


> Wow a new riser, It looks cool but not very innovative. Same exact "new" bow as last the last 4 years...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's that?

What would you do to make the Hoyt's be more innovative? It's a bow. Not much left to innovate IMO

The DFX cams and limb design is only a year old.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

a little slower than the nitrum 30 and 34 but I attribute that to the shorter BH on the nitrums  ... I'm hearing that they shoot really really well 




hoyt 07 said:


> Really like the way it looks can't wait to shoot it.
> 
> View attachment 4979137


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

I guess that's the price you pay for wanting a smoother/easier cam


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

The speed is pretty much equal if you "faktor" in the 1/4" less Brace height of the NITRUM , is what I was eluding to ...Smoother cam, stiffer riser, equal speed seems like a pretty good improvement to me



va limbhanger said:


> I guess that's the price you pay for wanting a smoother/easier cam


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

Heavier


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

2.1 cams will be on the Pro Defiants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

Well that's good to hear. I'm likely going to upgrade my nitrum turbo and get pro defiant for my new hunting rig. Can't decide on the 30 or 34


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

Whats the difference between the 2.1 and the dfx cams. I was hearing there was a lot of issue with lateral nock travel with the 2016 in some extreme cases where the cams had to lean so hard they almost missed the draw stops. maybe the stiffer riser will cause less issues at full draw and less torque. anyone care to comment on what the actual enginering differences are other then stating "its a completely different riser" Im wanting to know why and how this differs from last year. it it a different cam because website just says its a dfx cam


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The lean had nothing to do with the different cam. This is a spacer reconfiguration thing. The 2.1 came out to give clean vertical nock travel so I am guessing the make up and take out of the cable tracks were changed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> 2.1 cams will be on the Pro Defiants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about carbon defiant?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

chaded said:


> What about carbon defiant?


On everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

They must have dropped snow camo. Don't see it listed. I really hate they let the harvest brown go completely. It's an awesome looking color. The buckskin is going to have to grow on me, although that's likely what I would get


----------



## silasbowhunter (Jan 17, 2014)

fountain said:


> They must have dropped snow camo. Don't see it listed. I really hate they let the harvest brown go completely. It's an awesome looking color. The buckskin is going to have to grow on me, although that's likely what I would get


Just watched Cam Hanes on YouTube and he is shooting the pro defiant in buckskin. Looks pretty good to me..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks great, but will these be nock high tuning like last year? That's the 10 million dollar question. 

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

whack n stack said:


> Looks great, but will these be nock high tuning like last year? That's the 10 million dollar question.
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


I thought it was nock low? Also, i thought the new 2.1 cams was to fix this?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nock high were the issues

Nock low is an easy fix


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkchaser352 (Oct 7, 2016)

Anyone know how much they will sell them for


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh. I thought for some reason they had to be set nock low in order to tune.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

chaded said:


> Oh. I thought for some reason they had to be set nock low in order to tune.


Nock high tears,nock low fix.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

chaded said:


> Oh. I thought for some reason they had to be set nock low in order to tune.


Yes, as far as the fix
Nock low and some bottom cam hitting first

Like Spike Camp mentioned 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Gotcha. I was just confused and thought whack was saying that they needed to be nock high to fix. All cleared up.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

So do they offer the 2.1 for the ones having tuning issues with the defiant? Or just have to deal with it? I ask not because I have a problem just see so many with it and just curious? Have Hoyt admitted to a "problem"?


----------



## Tilzbow (Aug 30, 2011)

Does the 2.1 cam fix the nock high impact/nock low tuning challenge?

Did the Defiant turbo have the same issue?


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

ontarget7 said:


> 2.1 cams will be on the Pro Defiants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


are you sure?


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

So far the only thing I might be getting from Hoyt in 2017 is two sets of 2.1 cams for my defiant and CD34.
What I'm waiting to see is if they do make improvements to the 2016 DFX will they call it by a different name? Like 2.1 or will they simply keep the cam as a DFX with some sort of reference marks to be able to tell it's a 2017 so they can continue to act as though there was no problem to begin with?

I wish Hoyt would take back the 2016 DFX cams as part of an exchange because I haven'rt figured out yet how I'm going to be able to honestly sell a set of cams that have issues without giving them away?:angry3:


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> 2.1 cams will be on the Pro Defiants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will the 2.1's be on the 2017 carbon models as well?


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

huntertroy said:


> Will the 2.1's be on the 2017 carbon models as well?


Sorry, just seen you already answered this question


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bullhound said:


> are you sure?


Yes, on everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PackMule320 (Nov 8, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Yes, on everything
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so, but nothing on the website says DFX 2.1


----------



## rhust (Oct 8, 2002)

Haven't seen the tune charts yet, but I hope everything goes to the 2.1 cam.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

PackMule320 said:


> I hope so, but nothing on the website says DFX 2.1


Tune charts are never released the same time as the bows. Been like this for years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCM Archery (Nov 29, 2013)

Only reason I might upgrade is I want to switch from the turbo to the 34, and the 2.1 cam.


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

I wonder if they will even call it the 2.1. Im thinking it will just be listed as a #2 cam under the 2017 tune charts but you will see the difference in the string and cable lengths


----------



## ArcheryInc (Oct 22, 2016)

Great point... Nitrum/Defiant Hybrid. Turbo version is the same speed as last year.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

huntertroy said:


> I wonder if they will even call it the 2.1. Im thinking it will just be listed as a #2 cam under the 2017 tune charts but you will see the difference in the string and cable lengths


2.1's




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

Nothing special in this years batch for me. Gonna stay with my 2014s. Faktor Turbo and Carbon Spyder Turbo, both with Z5 cams. My opinion, the best cams out there. Good luck all.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Cracks me up that guys can't see, or just don't know the differences between this and the last 4 years... LMAO


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

These tune like an absolute dream...



whack n stack said:


> Looks great, but will these be nock high tuning like last year? That's the 10 million dollar question.
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Cracks me up that guys can't see, or just don't know the differences between this and the last 4 years... LMAO


Whats to see same stuff, specs are the same there getting heavier, not a bad thing Imho. Just the same old stuff with some cosmetic changes, O and there attempt to make a cam you can tune.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

THE ELKMAN said:


> These tune like an absolute dream...


Yeah....let's go with that....

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Lmao!


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> On everything
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what happens to brand new Carbon Defiant owners with the 2.0 cams that are "not quite right?" Presumably it's a design flaw. Are owners stuck with the flawed 2.0 cams?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

THE ELKMAN said:


> These tune like an absolute dream...


What is different (besides the fixed cams) then last years aluminum bow? I love Hoyt's
And they seem to shoot pretty well for me but would like to know the difference between the defiant and pro defiant?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BrokenLimbs said:


> So what happens to brand new Carbon Defiant owners with the 2.0 cams that are "not quite right?" Presumably it's a design flaw. Are owners stuck with the flawed 2.0 cams?


Not the guy to ask for that question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

ontarget7 said:


> Not the guy to ask for that question
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Lol....



Tim


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Not the guy to ask for that question
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew that, but you're like the guru on this bow.... Was basically asking how Hoyt typically stands behind issues like this. (Been looking and wanting to like the draw cycles on the #2 cams for about a decade.) This was the first one that felt right to me. Hated to hear the tuning issue and the 2.1 cams etc. I saw the info on the 2.1 cams (and tuning issues on the 2.0's) almost immediately after I received my bow. Had waited nearly 6 months for the 70# limbs to come in for the left hand #2 riser/bow. (This exact combo is about as common as a golden goose egg lol.)

I also emailed Hoyt......


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

I think the new Pro Defiants are the best looking Hoyts to date, Awsome looking!


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

I feel bad for all the poor saps with the amateur deviants. 
Poor Hoyt is going down hill ......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbbq (Oct 24, 2012)

So, are only the DFX #2 cams changed to the 2.1 cam this year? The #3 DFX for example will remain the same cam?
Thx,
BBQ


----------



## W. H. Seward (Jul 8, 2016)

Then quit acting like you are...

Can you explain, in detail, what the difference is between the two cams?



ontarget7 said:


> Not the guy to ask for that question
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

trial153 said:


> I feel bad for all the poor saps with the amateur deviants.
> Poor Hoyt is going down hill ......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol, from now on when a thread is referencing a Hoyt Defiant someone has to clarify if they are talking about a 2017 Pro Defiant or 2016 Amateur Defiant.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Not sure anyone noticed but the target colors for the defiant series you get colored limbs with black riser.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

W. H. Seward said:


> Then quit acting like you are...
> 
> Can you explain, in detail, what the difference is between the two cams?


not looking for an argument here but I'd like to know as well. seems like some dealers are saying one thing from Hoyt, and others here, on AT, are saying something entirely different.


----------



## Jrbreeland (Feb 1, 2015)

How are they able to get the bigger string angle if they're using the same cams? That doesn't make sense to me. They say a 30"ATA will give the same feel of a 34".


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I got to say that is one of the best looking risers I have ever seen. Love the looks of it 

I can't stop sneaking a peak of it here and there when I get a free minute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

anyone get a black one in yet, all the dealers around me that got theirs in today said they were all camo.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Lmao!


Do you work in a gold level pro shop? How many Hoyt's do you set up a year? Do you set up more than 30 Hoyt's/year?

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## 3ohEight (Mar 19, 2011)

Shot last years defiant at my local shop a few weeks ago and really liked it. Right now shooting a older bowtech. I'll probably end up with one of these in the spring.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Jrbreeland said:


> How are they able to get the bigger string angle if they're using the same cams? That doesn't make sense to me. They say a 30"ATA will give the same feel of a 34".


The bigger string angle began with last year's Defiant with the DFX cams.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Close, and I don't work in a shop...



whack n stack said:


> Do you work in a gold level pro shop? How many Hoyt's do you set up a year? Do you set up more than 30 Hoyt's/year?
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

The cam is a BIG deal. Don't under estimate the importance of "the cam"...:thumbs_up



4IDARCHER said:


> What is different (besides the fixed cams) then last years aluminum bow? I love Hoyt's
> And they seem to shoot pretty well for me but would like to know the difference between the defiant and pro defiant?


----------



## archerychick15 (Oct 6, 2016)

love it


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Close, and I don't work in a shop...


Time will tell. Ours should be here today. I'm going to mess with a little paper and then straight to the bare shaft. I'm knocking on wood.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Here is my thought on the 2.1s.....if they don't come on the Pro Defiants or the Carbons Defiants then Hoyt doesn't see it as an issue. I am sure that others would disagree but if there was a problem that Hoyt acknowledged they would fix it.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

They do, on the 34s.



-bowfreak- said:


> Here is my thought on the 2.1s.....if they don't come on the Pro Defiants or the Carbons Defiants then Hoyt doesn't see it as an issue. I am sure that others would disagree but if there was a problem that Hoyt acknowledged they would fix it.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Your about to be knocking on the X-ring...




whack n stack said:


> Time will tell. Ours should be here today. I'm going to mess with a little paper and then straight to the bare shaft. I'm knocking on wood.
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## Mavro (May 4, 2016)

Hi folks. Long time reader, first time poster. I ordered my 2016 Defiant Turbo last month and it was just delivered to the shop. Is it worth ponying up the extra cash for the 2017 or should I stick with the 2016? I'd really hate to buy something new knowing it has a flaw that the company is aware of and fixed in a new model. Reading about these cam issues is making me nervous.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Mavro said:


> Hi folks. Long time reader, first time poster. I ordered my 2016 Defiant Turbo last month and it was just delivered to the shop. Is it worth ponying up the extra cash for the 2017 or should I stick with the 2016? I'd really hate to buy something new knowing it has a flaw that the company is aware of and fixed in a new model. Reading about these cam issues is making me nervous.


No issues with the Turbo. Keep your bow and be happy!


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

-bowfreak- said:


> Here is my thought on the 2.1s.....if they don't come on the Pro Defiants or the Carbons Defiants then Hoyt doesn't see it as an issue. *I am sure that others would disagree but if there was a problem that Hoyt acknowledged they would fix it*.


you are right, I disagree. they apparently will not admit it. that is fine by me if they simply introduce the 2.1 as the "_*improved version of a great cam*_".


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Bullhound said:


> you are right, I disagree. they apparently will not admit it. that is fine by me if they simply introduce the 2.1 as the "_*improved version of a great cam*_".


I am not saying I agree with Hoyt I am just saying if they don't fix it they must not see a problem. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

The 2017's have the 2.1 cam


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

-bowfreak- said:


> I am not saying I agree with Hoyt I am just saying if they don't fix it they must not see a problem.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Oh, they see the problem for sure. There is no question of that. It is very apparent to anyone with much knowledge on bows and tuning that there is a problem, and Hoyt no doubt knows it. The 2.1 cam is clear evidence they know it, but they can sell it as "_*advancement in technology*_" to most, which isn't a big deal. Just getting it fixed is the real issue.


----------



## demotts 808 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mavro said:


> Hi folks. Long time reader, first time poster. I ordered my 2016 Defiant Turbo last month and it was just delivered to the shop. Is it worth ponying up the extra cash for the 2017 or should I stick with the 2016? I'd really hate to buy something new knowing it has a flaw that the company is aware of and fixed in a new model. Reading about these cam issues is making me nervous.


May depend on what the price difference , if none or in significant price difference I would get a 17 I


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

Jrbreeland said:


> How are they able to get the bigger string angle if they're using the same cams? That doesn't make sense to me. They say a 30"ATA will give the same feel of a 34".


That was their selling point last year compared to previous bows. Its the same cam as last year so they are just using the same marketing.


----------



## Zerbz (Dec 28, 2015)

I just called Hoyt and they told me the Pro Defiants will have the 2.1 cams. They said the reason for this is to make the manufacturing process easier so that they don't have to decide which bows get the 2.0 and which get the 2.1. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

whack n stack said:


> Time will tell. Ours should be here today. I'm going to mess with a little paper and then straight to the bare shaft. I'm knocking on wood.
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


Waiting on your thought's about it.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

x2,


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Zerbz said:


> I just called Hoyt and they told me the Pro Defiants will have the 2.1 cams. They said the reason for this is to make the manufacturing process easier so that they don't have to decide which bows get the 2.0 and which get the 2.1.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Well if this was true and cams in fact stay the same with the same results, they really need to reevaluate whoever checks their tuning when working the prototypes up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> Well if this was true and cams in fact stay the same with the same results, they really need to reevaluate whoever checks their tuning when working the prototypes up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Am I missing something? He said the pro Defiants will have 2.1s? Isn't that what everyone wanted?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

-bowfreak- said:


> Am I missing something? He said the pro Defiants will have 2.1s? Isn't that what everyone wanted?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Only time and a little testing will tell if the 2.1's are what everyone wanted. Clean nock travel.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> Am I missing something? He said the pro Defiants will have 2.1s? Isn't that what everyone wanted?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Maybe I miss understood his post. I was thinking they were referring to only labeling and not actually changing. 

I really hope they are actually changed. Heck I know quite a few depending on draw length that are even struggling with the #3's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> Maybe I miss understood his post. I was thinking they were referring to only labeling and not actually changing.
> 
> I really hope they are actually changed. Heck I know quite a few depending on draw length that are even struggling with the #3's.
> 
> ...


Ok. So it seems like nothing but confusion. Hoping some clarity is available soon. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Maybe I miss understood his post. I was thinking they were referring to only labeling and not actually changing.
> 
> I really hope they are actually changed. Heck I know quite a few depending on draw length that are even struggling with the #3's.
> 
> ...


I have saw many #3's that were no better than the #2.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## markeemark (Oct 20, 2009)

John Dudley in his podcast said the pro defiant tuned much easier than last years defiant for what it's worth .


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

whack n stack said:


> I have saw many #3's that were no better than the #2.
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


I had always heard it was just the #2 cam that had issues never heard of #3 tuning problems and now everyone has seen someone with #3 issues. What about the #1s? Are the #3 cams more susceptible to this at a certain module position?

....and what is wrong with the cam/bow that is causing the nock low requirement?

Also, is this a problem with bare shaft tuning only?


----------



## Zerbz (Dec 28, 2015)

ontarget7 said:


> Maybe I miss understood his post. I was thinking they were referring to only labeling and not actually changing.
> 
> I really hope they are actually changed. Heck I know quite a few depending on draw length that are even struggling with the #3's.
> 
> ...


Hoyt customer service rep confirmed 2017 Pro Defiants WILL have 2.1 cams. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

whack n stack said:


> I have saw many #3's that were no better than the #2.
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


Yep,
Just depends on draw length. 
The Defiant #3 cam in the C slots of been great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Zerbz said:


> Hoyt customer service rep confirmed 2017 Pro Defiants WILL have 2.1 cams.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Yep, I was told the day of release

Will be nice to see the tune back to business as usual regardless the draw length or cam#


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Yep, I was told the day of release
> 
> Will be nice to see the tune back to business as usual regardless the draw length or cam#
> 
> ...


Should have said 

Would be nice

Let's hope that is the case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance, but what's the difference between the #2 vs the 2.1 cam? I myself a long time hoyt shooter. #2 cam at 28" dl.
Did not own the Defiant from 16. But if changes have been made as far as tune. I will be onboard with the Pro Defiant


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

deer310sg said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what's the difference between the #2 vs the 2.1 cam? I myself a long time hoyt shooter. #2 cam at 28" dl.
> Did not own the Defiant from 16. But if changes have been made as far as tune. I will be onboard with the Pro Defiant


Nobody knows yet since we haven't seen the tuning results. 

The #2 cam 28" e slot was horrible in the Defiants for tail high reactions. In short, you had to change mod positions to compensate, go to nock low setting, have bottom cam hitting first, or shoot with zero heal and basically off the webbing between your index finger and thumb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks Shane. The Pro looks awesome with the new riser! Hopefully Hoyt has it figured out. Just have to decide, carbon or aluminum.
Excited to get the results on this cam!


----------



## OnwardToGehenna (May 29, 2016)

does anyone know what the upcharge is for target colors? or a rough estimate from previous years?


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

gotta say, I like the Pro defiant. I havent shot Hoyt's in years but I am putting the PD 34 on the definite, maybe list. I like the agressive look and after watching Dudley shooting one, it looks great. 

I'm going to wait to see what Bowtech has this year and make my decision.


----------



## PackMule320 (Nov 8, 2012)

ontarget7 said:


> Nobody knows yet since we haven't seen the tuning results.
> 
> The #2 cam 28" e slot was horrible in the Defiants for tail high reactions. In short, you had to change mod positions to compensate, go to nock low setting, have bottom cam hitting first, or shoot with zero heal and basically off the webbing between your index finger and thumb
> 
> ...


How as the #2 cam in the 29" slot on the Defiant 34? I was thinking of getting one. I like the longer ATA and people always say if you can get the full rotation out of a cam it will perform better.


----------



## dbd1313 (Oct 28, 2015)

PackMule320 said:


> How as the #2 cam in the 29" slot on the Defiant 34? I was thinking of getting one. I like the longer ATA and people always say if you can get the full rotation out of a cam it will perform better.












This pig was unaware of any tuning issues from my 34 Defiant #2 cam 29" draw when the arrow perfectly penetrated his heart at 30 yards. I asked him if he felt any nock travel issues, he didn't indicate it was a problem. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

The ones that feel vertical nock travel was not an issue this year have just not seen that many bows or just uneducated in general when it comes to fine tuning bows. Any time you have to tune too nock low or bottom cam hitting first on a hybrid, there is issues. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

dbd1313 said:


> This pig was unaware of any tuning issues from my 34 Defiant #2 cam 29" draw when the arrow perfectly penetrated his heart at 30 yards. I asked him if he felt any nock travel issues, he didn't indicate it was a problem.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


How profound.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

PackMule320 said:


> How as the #2 cam in the 29" slot on the Defiant 34? I was thinking of getting one. I like the longer ATA and people always say if you can get the full rotation out of a cam it will perform better.


More than likely you will have to have bottom cam hitting first or nock low setting to get clean vertical nock travel. 
An extremely high wrist grip will help also to minimize how much bottom cam hitting first you will have 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave31 (Feb 20, 2016)

dbd1313 said:


> This pig was unaware of any tuning issues from my 34 Defiant #2 cam 29" draw when the arrow perfectly penetrated his heart at 30 yards. I asked him if he felt any nock travel issues, he didn't indicate it was a problem.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Good stuff!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> The ones that feel vertical nock travel was not an issue this year have just not seen that many bows or just uneducated in general when it comes to fine tuning bows. Any time you have to tune too nock low or bottom cam hitting first on a hybrid, there is issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you havent tested out the new 2.1 but do you feel theres a good chance that this will fix the tuning issue?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

huntertroy said:


> I know you havent tested out the new 2.1 but do you feel theres a good chance that this will fix the tuning issue?


I would expect it to be similar to the #3 cam where the C slot ends up being very good for cam synch and then changes the more you veer off of it. 

Personally on the 2016 Hoyt's the only way I can get the desired cam synch I'm looking for and maintain clean vertical nock travel is to change mod positions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> I would expect it to be similar to the #3 cam where the C slot ends up being very good for cam synch and then changes the more you veer off of it.
> Personally on the 2016 Hoyt's the only way I can get the desired cam synch I'm looking for and maintain clean vertical nock travel is to change mod positions.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recall reading somewhere that the higher letter settings (longer draw) is where the issue is worst on the 2.0's. Correct?


----------



## ArcheryInc (Oct 22, 2016)

ex-wolverine said:


> a little slower than the nitrum 30 and 34 but I attribute that to the shorter BH on the nitrums ... I'm hearing that they shoot really really well


Pro Defiant shoots amazingly well... Feels solid in hand, has a more aggressive look. Draw cycle felt the same as Defiant, and very minimal shot vibration.


----------



## luciogod (Feb 9, 2015)

It think it was very unprofessional the way Hoyt handled there major issues in 2016. (Carbon bows not getting delivered in a timely manner, poor nock travel).
Its hard to gain customers when you act like that.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## casper36092 (Oct 24, 2016)

I got to see one fo the first pro defiants in Alabama the day of the release. the rep had dropped it off that afternoon. it looked pretty cool but im very new to the bow seen. I have a crx 35 and don't really know what the difference in the 2 would be. was neat to see it right after it was released though


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Personally I don't think it's fair to say "ALL" 2016 #2 defiants had an issue 

It was about a 50/50 split for me on all the ones I tuned this year and that includes several hyper edges ..

And there are plenty of success posts on this site that have also stated that they have had no issues tuning 

I think that if anything or at the very least , sharing both sides of the tuning issues helps us all ... I learn from all of the posts I read on here , that's a good thing 

Looking forward to hearing how the D-pros are tuning up this year 

Tom 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> Personally I don't think it's fair to say "ALL" 2016 #2 defiants had an issue
> 
> It was about a 50/50 split for me on all the ones I tuned this year and that includes several hyper edges ..
> 
> ...


Tom, you will probably get to tune some for your customers not long from now? For us BS dorks, can you give it a go and post results? Thanks.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

whack n stack said:


> Tom, you will probably get to tune some for your customers not long from now? For us BS dorks, can you give it a go and post results? Thanks.
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


Probability of me getting any before you guys is slim as
I will be on a tuning hiatus until December or later 

Looking forward to learning the results from all you BS'ers. As you affectionately call yourselves

Tom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm ALL BS

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

whack n stack said:


> I'm ALL BS
> 
> High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


Naaahh you are one of many on here I trust to tell it like it is 

Let me know how they shoot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerbz (Dec 28, 2015)

Just called Hoyt again and they told me any orders of 2016 Defiants will now come with 2.1 cams. Looks like I'm getting that harvest brown after all. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipsntails7 (Feb 21, 2013)

markeemark said:


> John Dudley in his podcast said the pro defiant tuned much easier than last years defiant for what it's worth .


What's he gonna say? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

-bowfreak- said:


> I had always heard it was just the #2 cam that had issues never heard of #3 tuning problems and now everyone has seen someone with #3 issues. What about the #1s? Are the #3 cams more susceptible to this at a certain module position?
> 
> ....and what is wrong with the cam/bow that is causing the nock low requirement?
> 
> Also, is this a problem with bare shaft tuning only?


Not sure on the #1 cam. Yes, it's bare shaft tuning...low bare shafts at dead on cam sync and 90° shaft to the string.

High quality affordable bear hunts PM me


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Tipsntails7 said:


> What's he gonna say?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the truth.


----------



## Captjock (Oct 16, 2009)

Ybuck said:


> the truth.


He did!


----------



## markeemark (Oct 20, 2009)

Tipsntails7 said:


> What's he gonna say?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He actually discussed tuning issues on last years defiant. If you find photos of his bow from last year it had no speed nocks to help with the tail high issue !


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

ex-wolverine said:


> Naaahh you are one of many on here I trust to tell it like it is
> 
> Let me know how they shoot
> 
> ...


I should have one in the next week hopefully.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

markeemark said:


> He actually discussed tuning issues on last years defiant. If you find photos of his bow from last year it had no speed nocks to help with the tail high issue !


Yep, they should come with removable ones instead of sleeves that are crimped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archeryaddict11 (Sep 28, 2015)

So are we able to get target colors on the defiant or Pro Defiant, or just the limb colors from now on? I am not a big fan of the colored limbs with the black riser. Was hoping to order a pro defiant in electric teal...


----------

